# Campgrounds near Huron river



## yonderfishin (Oct 18, 2008)

Can anybody suggest some decent tent camping areas around the Huron not too far from steelhead/salmon fishing access to the river ? I dont know the area so any info you can share is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

check here there a some
Michigan Campgrounds Directory - Pure Michigan Travel


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

yonderfishin said:


> Can anybody suggest some decent tent camping areas around the Huron not too far from steelhead/salmon fishing access to the river ? I dont know the area so any info you can share is greatly appreciated.


i read your other post about steel/salmon in the huron.
to be honest,there is verry little access on the huron.there isnt a very good run of fish for you to come into,its sporadic.
if you want to take a chance on some michigan steel.id try the big manistee,the ausable,the pere marquette.during april.lots of camping around.from rustic to full service.
atleast youd have a goodnorthwoods experience.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

http://www.harbortownrv.com/travel.php


----------

